# Narrowing down what supplier to buy from......



## Mindyw86 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am ready to start putting an order together, (I think) lol. I have looked at bases from AH/RE, Elements Bath and Body, Natures Garden, and Brambleberry. I live in the middle of nowhere in SC and even though Ah/RE are closest to me I think I have narrowed it down to Elements and Brambleberry.

My questions are,
   Is one significantly better than the other? Both of their bases have the same ingredients but Elements is more expensive, but Brambleberry is clear across the country from me.

I did a quick shipping cost check of just 10# of base and Brambleberry is cheaper by about 7 dollars for the exact same base with shipping. Not sure how much difference there will be ordering more supplies, but that was just to give me a clue at least.

Any other recommendations are welcome too. I am looking into goats milk mp for the moisturizing qualities, also looking into the clear mp to play around with same ingredients except no goats milk. 

If u do mp, do you have both a white and clear base or do you prefer one over the other?

Thanks for any help you can give me to make this decision a little easier, my birthday is coming up and it will be a good excuse to get my hubby to let me buy all kinds of goodies! Lol 

Off to read more and watch some videos on yt
Have a great night


----------



## Genny (Aug 29, 2012)

Elements and BB are both great suppliers with great customer service and their products are comparable.  Personally, I like them both.  

You don't need to get clear and white mp base.  The only difference between clear and white mp base is titanium dioxide is added to make white mp base.  Both Elements & BB sell titanium dioxide, too.  So if you want to save some money, just buy clear base & titanium dioxide and mix it yourself as you need it


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 29, 2012)

You can buy powdered goat's milk and add it to your soap base.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.  I am glad to know that the are both great quality suppliers. I will just have to fill up carts in both and then see who has the better shipping if most of their products are comparable.

 I want to try the goats milk which is white right? And then was just thinking about getting the clear to play with. I may be wrong and please tell me if I am, but can you be more creative with colors in one verses the other or can I get just as creative with just the GM? Does one take color better than the other?

Oh, and t kind of colors do you prefer? I am a bit confused on what really is supposed to work the best....I was looking at the Micah's, but honestly don't know what is better for what. 

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 29, 2012)

Mindyw86 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your replies.  I am glad to know that the are both great quality suppliers. I will just have to fill up carts in both and then see who has the better shipping if most of their products are comparable.
> 
> I want to try the goats milk which is white right? And then was just thinking about getting the clear to play with. I may be wrong and please tell me if I am, but can you be more creative with colors in one verses the other or can I get just as creative with just the GM? Does one take color better than the other?
> 
> ...



Shopping for supplies is fun!

Goat's milk is usually white -- goes with the theme! Also, white bases will generally be pastel colored whenever you color them; clear [transparent] can be pastel or accept very bright colors, depending upon how much of a colorant you use.

Micas are wonderful to use as you don't need a lot and they can shimmer in the light. They're easy to mix into your soap base and there are so many gorgeous colors available. Also, they don't run like some liquid colorants. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 30, 2012)

Go Planet Earth has some wonderful gel colorants for m&p, too!
http://www.goplanetearth.com/interior-products2a.html


----------



## Mindyw86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I hope to put in my order sometime next week, just gotta get my hubby to hand over the credit card! Lol


----------



## BubblyRose (Sep 9, 2012)

I, too, am in SC. I have found that TheChemistryStore.com located in Cacey has a lot of great items.  I use them frequently. They also carry some of the same fragrances as Brambleberry and some of the fragrances that Brambleberry used to carry. In a lot of ways they are cheaper. The level of customer service is great. Also, you might want to try Bath and Body Supply. I have been using them since 2004 and I usually get my product within 4 days of ordering.


----------



## sperry (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with NDA (New Direction Aromatics)?


----------



## Genny (Sep 26, 2012)

I've used NDA perdiodically throughout the years.  I've never had a problem with any orders I've gotten there.


----------



## paillo (Oct 2, 2012)

i LOVE nda, one of my favorite suppliers. fast shipping, incredible variety of products, and their packaging is without equal. i also LOVE brambleberry. haven't used the other, but have fun shopping! i tend to buy brambleberry's top-of-the-line m&p base in the huge block that you have to cut up. very cost-effective. and even better, nature-based ingredients without chemicals...


----------



## SmallThings (Oct 3, 2012)

I had a similar problem. I live in Western PA, I was ordering from Bramble Berry and shipping took FOREVER (7+ days). Now I order from Elements B&B and shipping on average has been 2-3 days. I have a little shop and I usually wait until the last minute to order, so shipping time is very important to me. I had one experience with Bramble Berry customer service (there lids kept leaking) and it was a quick, easy and professional experience. I don't care for the liquid dye selection at BB, but I do order my "non-bleeding" dye from them, as well as their clear soap boxes. I order my MP base and liquid dyes from Elements.

I feel clear base is more versitile, if you're wanting to be creative. You can create a wider range of colors and you can do lots of neat stuff with glitter or embedding. As someone before me mentioned, if you add color to white soap, it will turn out pastel.

This advice may be a bit late, but hope it helps


----------



## spm100169 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm new to this board, but saw your post and thought I'd chime in.  I'm not sure where in SC you are, I'm in Rock Hill, about 1/2 hour from Charlotte so not out in the boonies.  But...rusticescentuals.com also has a decent selection of products and they ship SUPER fast.  I usually get my order from them the next day if I place before 3.  They are located just outside of Spartanburg, SC.  Great customer service and they always throw in little free samples of something with every shipment.  (They also give you 2 free 1 ounce bottles of a fragrance of your choice.... a NICE extra!)


----------



## Mindyw86 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I still haven't gotten to order yet, but am hoping to by this weekend......I know that I won't be able to get all I want though because the $'s keep adding up because I am one who thinks I need EVERYTHING! Lol I right now have carts at BB, AH/RE, Elements, and CandleScience. Lol I am still debating on Elements and BB for my first order, but I think I am going to start with Elements as they are closer and I am very impatient. Lol I need some candle supplies and scents from CS, and I really want to try AH/RE scents! I am going to hold out on BB for now and order the fos and few other things from them when I get going good and have soap stuff I can play around with while I wait 
I just hope my hubby doesn't divorce me over the costs! Lol  he saw how happy getting into candle making made me a few years back though, so he may grumble but he will get over it... Lol


----------

